# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Mourinho tức điên vì có thể bị treo giò 12 trận

## truong coi

*Mourinho t**ứ**c điên vì có th**ể** b**ị** treo giò 12 tr**ậ**n*

*(Thể thao 24h) - HLV của Real Madrid đang vô cùng tức giận khi LĐBĐ TBN vừa quyết định mở cuộc điều tra hành vi chọc tay vào mắt một thành viên BHL Barca cách đây 1 tuần. Nếu bị kết án, “người đặc biệt” có thể bị treo giò đến 12 trận.*

Trong trận CK lượt về Siêu cúp TBN với Barcelona tuần trước, cuối trận đấu các cầu thủ 2 đội đã ẩu đả dữ dội khiến trọng tài phải rút ra đến 3 thẻ đỏ. Không những vậy trợ lý của Guardiola là Tito Vilanova cũng nhảy bổ về phía Mourinho sau khi HLV người BĐN nói gì đó về phía các cầu thủ chủ nhà.


Mourinho có thể phải nhận án phạt kỷ lục

Không chịu thua, “người đặc biệt” có vẻ đã cố tình dùng tay chọc vào mắt Vilanova. Hình ảnh trên đã được các camera thu được và ngay hôm sau được báo giới khắp châu Âu đăng tải. Dù Barcelona chưa gửi khiếu nại, đề nghị LĐBĐ TBN (RFEF) điều tra nhưng cơ quan này vẫn chủ động vào cuộc.

Thông báo từ Ủy ban kỷ luật của RFEF khẳng định họ mở cuộc điều tra hành vi của Mourinho vì HLV này đã vi phạm 2 điều trong quy chế kỷ luật. Nếu bị kết tội, chiến thuật gia người BĐN sẽ bị truất quyền chỉ đạo tối thiểu 4 trận và tối đa có thể lên đến 12 trận.

Ngoài ra đi kèm còn có án phạt tiền vì đã “có cử chỉ không đúng mực nghiêm trọng”. Tương tự ông Vilanova cũng phải đối diện với án “treo giò” 4 trận nếu được xác định “đi ngược lại tinh thần thể thao”. Tất nhiên cả 2 đương sự sẽ có cơ hội để thanh minh trong một buổi điều trần.

Tuy nhiên ngay khi hay tin trên, hôm qua Mourinho đã phản ứng gay gắt với tuyên bố sẽ không xin lỗi bất kỳ ai, trừ CĐV Real. “Tôi muốn xin lỗi các _Madridistas_ và không ai ngoài họ về thái độ của mình trong trận đấu vừa qua. Một số người thích nghi với thói đạo đức giả trong bóng đá tốt hơn tôi và họ luôn giấu mặt, chỉ thì thầm với nhau trong bóng tối.

Tôi sẽ không học cách cư xử đó bởi tôi không muốn”. Mourinho đồng thời bác bỏ chuyện ông có thể phải ra đi sau vụ việc vừa qua. “Chỉ có những ai không hiểu về tôi mới có thể mơ tưởng, bịa đặt hoặc tin rằng tôi sẽ rời Real Madrid vào thời điểm này”.

Về phần mình đội bóng hoàng gia nhanh chóng ra tuyên bố ủng hộ HLV nhà. “Real Madrid rất ngạc nhiên khi cơ quan chức năng mở cuộc điều tra về vụ việc liên quan đến trận đấu cách đây 5 ngày. Thật đáng lưu ý hơn nữa là chỉ vài giờ sau trận đấu Chủ tịch CLB Barcelona đã công khai tuyên bố LĐBĐ TBN cần có hành động cụ thể.

Real Madrid hy vọng rằng cuộc điều tra nêu trên sẽ làm rõ toàn bộ những gì đã xảy ra trong và sau trận đấu. Chúng tôi mong nó làm sáng tỏ những hành động khiêu khích, chế nhạo, sỉ nhục và thái độ hung hăng mà các cầu thủ và BHL của chúng tôi phải chịu cả trên sân và trên đường dẫn vào phòng thay đồ. Đây chính là là những yếu tố dẫn đến sự bùng phạt của vụ việc vừa qua”.

*Các chuyên mục khác*
giá vàng hôm nay
ty gia vang hom nay
tin nhanh
giá vàng hôm nay
vang sjc ngay hom nay
tin trong ngay
gia vang the gioi hom nay

----------

